# Gästebuch auf Arcor Webspace



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich habe Arcor Webspace und möchte nun ein Gästebuch einrichten. Das von Arcor ist doof weil man es nich direkt in das Design der eigenen HP einbinden kann sondern nur per Link hinkommt.

Kennt jmd nen Skript womit ich ein GB in meiner Hp machen kann?!


----------



## Xaicon (23. Februar 2004)

Bei Google findet man mehrere tausend Seiten, welche Sripte für Gästebücher und der gleichen anbieten.
Die andere Frage ist, unterstüzt Dein "Arcor-Webspace" PHP? 

Oder soll es ein fertiges online Gästebuch sein wie z.B. http://www.multiguestbook.com/ ?


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

nein leider nicht . Arcor bietet *.cgi skripte an aber die sind alles andere als sehenswert..... Es sei denn es gibt ein cgi GB welches ich an meine HP anpasse kann z.b. nur in eine Tablle nen code einfügen muss....aber wenn du mir sagst wo ich kostenlos mal 5 MB php herbekome und ein Gästebuch wär ich dankbar *gg*


----------



## Xaicon (23. Februar 2004)

Perl-Gästebücher gibts z.B. hier:
http://www.webmasterpark.net/scripts/index/kat_107/
vieleicht findest Du ja da eins, das passen würde.

Von Freewebspace halte ich nicht viel und kann Dir somit auch nicht sagen wo es kostenlos Webspace mit PHP-Unterstützung gibt.


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

ich werds mal ausprobieren.... danke erstmal....


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

Ich nochmal......
Also Arcor nutzt zwar cgi skripte aber man kann keine eigenen Installieren 

Wie kann ich denn z.b. auf meiner  HP we we we komet-design - de.vu  in dem weißen Bereich ein Gästebuch hineinbringen ohne externe verlinkung ..... gibt es da ein skript?!


----------



## Xaicon (23. Februar 2004)

In dem Falle währe ein <IFRAME> wohl das besste.
also:

```
<IFRAME src="pfad/zum/gästebuch" width="Breite" height="Höhe" name="Name des Iframes" frameborder="0"></iframe>
```


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

Und wie baue ich den ein *gg* Also habe dein Code mal rengesetzt und über der Seite erscheint der Frame   
Wie bekomme ich den denn an die Stelle im weißen Textfeld?! 

Der Quellcode sieht folgendermaßen aus mom...
<html>
<head>
<title>KOMET DESIGN .: WEBDESIGN AND MORE :.</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
!Mein *css halt
</head>

<body bgcolor="#CCCCCC" link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" alink="#FF0000">
<table width="800" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" background="back.jpg">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr> 
    <td width="22" height="192">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="90">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="24">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="652">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td height="369">&nbsp;</td>
    <td valign="top"><div align="justify"> 
        <p class="unnamed1"><font color="#FFFFFF"><br>
          <strong>. : </strong><a href="index.html" target="_self">HOME</a></font></p>
        <p class="unnamed1"><font color="#FFFFFF"><strong>. : </strong><a href="design.html">DESIGN</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="bilder.html">BILDER</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="kontakt.html">KONTAKT</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="links.html">LINKS</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="gbuch.html">G-BUCH</a></font></p>
      </div></td>
     <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td height="39">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>

Wo füge ich den den code ein?! ich arbeite mit DW


----------



## Xaicon (23. Februar 2004)

das Iframe gehört in die Spalte:

```
...
<strong><br>
. : </strong><a href="bilder.html">BILDER</a><br>
<strong><br>
. : </strong><a href="kontakt.html">KONTAKT</a><br>
<strong><br>
. : </strong><a href="links.html">LINKS</a><br>
<strong><br>
. : </strong><a href="gbuch.html">G-BUCH</a></font></p>
</div></td>
<td></td>
<td><IFRAME src="pfad/zum/gästebuch" width="Breite" height="Höhe" name="Name des Iframes" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td height="39"> </td>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Aber als Betreiber einer Seite für Webdesign müsstest Du das eigendlich wissen. 

Die Spalte steht im Deinem Orginalquelltext nicht drin, was auch gerne mal Fehler verursacht...  Also einfach den von mir geposteten Codesnipsel an die richtige Stelle hängen.
PS: Und die Spaltenbreite muss dann wahrscheinlich noch angepasst werden


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

Stimmt *gg* 
nun habe ich es aber geschafft.... nun is nur noch ein winzig kleines Problemchen *gg* der Inhalt ist viel zu klein muss ich das mit Prozentangaben machen die höhe bzw. breite?! oder wieso kommt da nur son kleines fenster?!

www-komet-design-de-vu unter G-Buch

P.S. Ich bin kein Profi in Webdesign mache es nur als Hobby  jeder hat mal klein angefangen


----------



## Xaicon (23. Februar 2004)

Ich hoff es passt so:

```
<body bgcolor="#CCCCCC" link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" alink="#FF0000">
<table width="800" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" background="back.jpg">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr> 
    <td width="22" height="192">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="90">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="30">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="640">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="18">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td height="369">&nbsp;</td>
    <td valign="top"><div align="justify"> 
        <p class="unnamed1"><font color="#FFFFFF"><br>
          <strong>. : </strong><a href="index.html" target="_self">HOME</a></font></p>
        <p class="unnamed1"><font color="#FFFFFF"><strong>. : </strong><a href="design.html">DESIGN</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="bilder.html">BILDER</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="kontakt.html">KONTAKT</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="links.html">LINKS</a><br>
          <strong><br>
          . : </strong><a href="gbuch.html">G-BUCH</a></font></p>
      </div></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><IFRAME src="http://www.arcor.de/tp/home/gaestebuch/guest.php3?pagename=3636723" width="630" height="390" name="main" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td height="20">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

Also habe es zumindest mal oben zentriert aber das Fenster bleibt irgendiwe immer gleich klein  Ich will es aber größer haben  .... Habe die Seite mal hochgeladen evtl. siehst du ja nen Fehler also ich kann den Wert ändern wie ich will das fenster bleibt immer bei der selben größe.....


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

Nun gehts habe die tabelle auch noch fixiert  also nun gehts einwandfrei *gg*


```
<td valign="top" align="center" width="640" height="390"><IFRAME src="http://www.arcor.de/tp/home/gaestebuch/guest.php3?pagename=3636723" width="630" height="390" name="main" frameborder="0"></iframe></td>
```


dankeschön nochmal *gg*

(also irgendwie in meiner Vorschau gehts aber auf dem Server nicht *grummel*


----------

